# Delivery Food



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm starving and need the number of a delivery company that will deliver before 11pm (?!) Anyone got any gems? I can't find anything other than 'Room service' which is the 11pm thing. Thanks!!


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Lol, I had burger king deliver me food at half ten this morning.... What a fatty I am! 04 396 6671

There's also KFC 600 52 22 52

Cant find the Hardees number... but they seem to deliver anytime too. 

People have already started calling me the takeaway king if Dubai!! 

Incidentaly, have just joined fitness first... figured if I didn't I'd just baloon out!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Ha Mac!! we have ordered two pizzas from two different places......we have odds on if either turn up......oh dear!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

justforus said:


> Ha Mac!! we have ordered two pizzas from two different places......we have odds on if either turn up......oh dear!!


They should arrive. They still need to collect the money. Now Television deliveries on the other hand......


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

BK & KFC delivers!? 
Another reason to move to dubai...lol!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Well.................. got one of the two. Pizza Hut delivered in an hour (bit shocking as the web reports were more than awful) and the pizza was hot ish. Night out soon me thinks. Do I have to let people know weeks and weeks before the event or can I rely on people being brave and wanting to get to know new people? Getting bored of inviting people out on this forum who assert they want to get to know new people and then don't really bother....?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Numerous companies will deliver here. Start by having a look at your local restaurants and cafe as thery will all invariably have take-away menus. A couple of shwarmas and a juice will often do the trick for a bargain price.

For many of the chains, you need to get the number of your local branch. Others such as Chilis have a central number (04 344 0088).

For those that haven't used it Food Delivery Services in Dubai and Abu Dhabi links to major restaurants and hotels, but can be pricey and have slow delivery.

If you are in Barsha, The Greens, Springs, Lakes etc try 800 Pizza (that's the number too) as that is OK. 

A few companies have been set up to provide online info regarding loads of places, but all seem to fail after a few months sadly.

-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hardees is TOPS!!

600 569 000


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Cheers people, have noted numbers for future reference


----------

